# The 1903a4orgery



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Well here it is, we just finished the project gun..... I restored it to the Korean/Vietnam era of issued rifles. There weren't many but a few went out like this.. Its a 1903a3 with an national ordinance receiver so I didn't mind drilling and taping for the scope. The base is the proper redfield base except blued not parkerized and the scope is the original Weaver K4 60-B 4X with the sniper post. I chose this issue style because I will hunt with it. The 2 1/2 x scopes are too expensive to use and not great for hunting. I acquired the appropriate bolt and gear so its pretty close to mil-spec for a a4orgery....I was able to shoot 3" groups fairly well with open sights at 150 yards, cant wait to see what she will do now... just wanted to share it with y'all....


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

That is cool. I bought a 1903 a4 in 1965 thru the NRA Division of Civilian Marksmanship for $12. I sporterized, blued, Fajen stock, Old cheap tasco scope, and it was a *real shooter*. I could shoot 1/2 inch groups at 100yds. Unfortunantly I went crazy and traded it for a Ruger model 1 22/250 with Bull barrel. It was a beauty, but I never shot a group less than 1 1/2 inches with that dang gun. I sold it, and never quit wishing I still had my springfield back.
Does you gun have the 2 or 4 groove barrel?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a 2 groove, will be looking for a 4 groove to change it out sometime soon. They are great shooters especially when scoped. I seem to prefer the old war rifles.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Is that national ordinance receiver broke down and shorten to NALT ORD?
On your research on the national ordinance receiver did you find any issues or problems with using them?
I also have one and was wondering about it and using it.
Thanks for your time
bib


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes that is the same, The original 1903a3 were only made by either Remington or Smith Corona. National ordinance rebuilt them after the war and sold them. They have a pretty good reputation for performance and I wanted a shooter but I probably wouldn't shoot an all original. I'm happy with it and have no reservations about shooting it at all...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for getting back.
How can you determine who made the bolts for these NALT ORD. receivers what kind of markings do I look for?
My barrel is stamped Remington 5-44 
Can you tell me if 1903A3 parts are inter-changable? 
I do have a ture blue Remington 1903A3 and was wondering if that bolt would work ok in the NALT ORD?
Remember us taking showers with our Grands, M14 and M16's we just had to be sure we got our receivers back with the right serial number, did this work on the 1903A3 to?:whistling:
Where the you get the base, you stated ,base is the proper redfield base


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

my cell is 501-1969 just give me a call.... I will tell you what I learned in my research...

Clint


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice weapon


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

bringing this post back from the dead with an update......

Well, I decided to use the 1903A4orgery this weekend in a meat hunting expedition and it worked flawlessy.... I had worked up a few loads that gave me quite suprising accuracy and I seemed to get used to the set-up so it was ready for a field trial.... I do now have a better appreciation of snipers in our past by using the prehistoric optics in service on older battle rifles...my fixed 4 power scope was definately a challenge to use over distance with the sniper reticule and coke bottle quality of glass used in the lenses but I was able to shoot & kill a small deer saturday afternoon at +- the 90 yard range... no pic available as it was a meat hunt but I was proud to use the battle rifle in the field... I will probably use it quite often since it seemed to work quite well, besides, its kinda cool bringing and old rifle back to life...

Clint


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

nice piece man, i have a weaver k-10 on my 45-70 standing in until i get around to putting tang sights on it, seems like decent glass to me.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

A3-03 is my deer rifle - love it. My Dad sportized it back in the '60's including floating the barrel. Far more accurate than I am!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*cool gun*

3 inch groups for a two lands is pretty damn spiffy considering they were built for price and numbers....KUDOS :notworthy:

DOGGFISH

your best friend you have never met


----------

